# Darstellung von Umlauten in der Console

## Proteus

Hi!

Weiss jemand von Euch wie ich Gentoo dazu bekomme

Umlaute richtig anzuzeigen?

 *Quote:*   

> mkdir tölpel
> 
> führt zu einer Anzeige als:
> 
> drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4.0K Jul  2 16:16 t?lpel

 

Es geht hier anscheinend nur um die Anzeige, ich glaube intern wird das "ö" schon richtig gespeichert...

----------

## hopfe

Hast du was in deiner rc.conf geändert?

----------

## MasterOfMagic

ja eine suche im forum und auf dem gentoo server hätte dich mit sicherheit zu http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/guide-localization.xml geführt.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## ColdFlame

Hallo Proteus,

wie ich auch schon vor kurzem jemandem anderes genau das gleiche geschrieben habe, hier nochmal:

Wenn du dem Lokalisierungsguide gefolgt bist, ist das soweit schon mal gut....  :Very Happy: 

aber zusätzlich musst du in der /etc/rc.conf noch folgendes ändern

von:

```
#CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-1_to_uni"
```

nach

```
CONSOLETRANSLATION="8859-15_to_uni"
```

ACHTUNG: Auch das Kommentarzeichen am Anfang der Zeile ist zu entfernen!!!

Dann sollte es auch mit dem Nachbarn....ähm den Umlauten klappen...  :Razz: 

Aber ein kleiner Tipp: Die Suche im Forum ist echt gut...also benutzt sie bitte auch...da es vorallem erst vor 1-2 Woche schon vorkamm!!!!

Gruss,

ColdFlame

----------

## Proteus

Vielen Dank für den letzten Tipp!

Das war (hoffentlich) das was ich gesucht hatte. der localizations Guide ist mir nämlich sehr wohl schon seit geraumer Zeit bekannt, bietet aber keine Lösung für mein Problem 

(Abgesehen davon das ich kein deutsches System haben will, es muss nur Umlaute korrekt darstellen. Englisch ist mir um Längen lieber.)

Die Suchfunktion ist stets das erste was ich benutze aber meine Suche nach "Umlaute" oder "codepage" und so weiter führten zu vielen Ergebnissen - nur nicht zum gewünschten.

Ich selbst hatte mir die rc.conf schon angesehen und auch die hier abgesprochene Zeile gefunden - bloss war die nirgends richtig erklärt und als ich im entsprechenden Verzeichnis (wie angegeben) mal nachgesehen hab, wusste ich auch nicht ob eine der vielen Möglichkeiten auf mein Problem zutrifft...

Vielen Dank trotzdem an alle!

----------

## MasterOfMagic

wenn es englisch sein soll, dann ist en_IE@euro das was du für LANG setzen willst.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## Proteus

Ist das dann noch etwas anderes als Consoletranslation und rc.conf in der default Einstellung?

----------

## MasterOfMagic

nein mach einfach die consolentranslation und alles so, wie in dem thread beschrieben, und anstatt export LANG=de_DE@euro machst du ein export LANG=en_IE@euro dann passt alles. und sämtliche fehlermeldungen sind auf englisch, du hast euro und umlaut-support.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## Proteus

ok, danke!

----------

